# SMScase - wer ist drauf reingefallen?



## Mediaholic (5 Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte hiermit einen neuen Thread zum Thema SMScase eröffnen. Wie bei vielen anderen Seiten wurden hier vollmundig kostenlose SMS versprochen. Jetzt flattern die Rechnungen in die Mailaccounts. Wer ist darauf reingefallen? Wie reagiert ihr? Hat jemand Screenshots vom Januar gemacht. Die Seite wurde wohl mehrfach verändert! 

Ich selbst bin darauf reingefallen und werde definitiv NICHT zahlen. 

Viele Grüße
Mediaholic


----------



## Wembley (5 Februar 2006)

Ein Screenshot vom 18.01.06:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134246#134246 (Screenshot Nr. 3 des Postings von Rolf76) 

Diskutiert wird über diese SMS-Seiten schon seit Jahresbeginn:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13165

Hier geht die Diskussion weiter: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13712

Bitte dort das Eingangsposting und vor allem die Links in diesem beachten. Dort kann auch geschrieben werden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

